
Show HN: Gist Noesis, Welcome to the semantic web - GistNoesis
https://gistnoesis.net/
======
GistNoesis
Hello HN, we are proud to introduce Aero, the first bot in our family.

Aero is a semantic search engine in the spiritual lineage of "Knowledge
Graph".

We are in beta, so it still is for advanced users, but advanced users will
have some fun tinkering with it.

The machine learned natural language processing is not yet plugged in, we are
currently collecting more data for it, we will keep you updated when we turn
it on.

The technology can scale, but we are not scaling it up yet. In particular,
latency and throughput will be improved once we switch to our distributed
backend.

Developped under firefox, Not working on IPad, and it has some css quirks on
non-Edge IE.

Have fun exploring.

Please give us some feedback.

Thank you

------
johntiror
Hi, it seems interesting! But I wasn't able to understand how to use it. I
believe it's because the "top interface" is not that self explanatory. Is the
training only done manually by users? I look forward to try a more advance
version!

~~~
GistNoesis
Thank you for your feedback.

The top interface is for advanced users, it is not self explanatory but it is
very close to the standardized language Sparql (which would get you started).
We also worked on the auto-completion to help. You can also learn by example,
by using "Grab Spaql" button.

We plan to make some tutorial videos to explain how to use it.

We are using various ways for gathering data including users and mechanical
turks. But we also have some semi-supervised algorithms. And we are also
working on a fully unsupervised algorithm, but we are not there yet, and we
won't disclose more for now.

Thank you again for your interest.

